

Bitcoin Sharing at Burning Man [pdf] - the_decider
http://bincoin.com/Bitcoins_Burning_Man.pdf

======
Ivanushka
Looking forward to my Bitcoins on the Playa!

~~~
the_decider
I'll have the envelopes signed, sealed, and ready when I arrive at Burning Man
next week.

